# You know it's Christmas season when



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

you see commercials for Chia pets and  'the clapper'

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

you see Norelco razors sledding down a mountain and ads for the Salad Shooter.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

...Sears sends you 15 emails a day trying to get you to buy more stuff for Christmas!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

... You start hearing noises in your head.

No, wait, that's the Salvation Army Bell Ringers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> ... You start hearing noises in your head.


That's year round. 

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's year round.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Excuse me Angela, your laughter is interupting the conversation I was having with the voices.

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Excuse me Angela, your laughter is interupting the conversation I was having with the voices.
> 
> Betsy










You're killing me, Betsy!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*when Bed, Bath & Beyond sends you a coupon in the mail each day...*


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

...when the paperboy puts a message in your payment envelope that reads: "Merry Christmas. Second Notice".


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> ...when the paperboy puts a message in your payment envelope that reads: "Merry Christmas. Second Notice".


*LMAO.*


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

... you realize you haven't sent out Christmas cards and there are only a few days left...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Lotus said:


> ... you realize you haven't sent out Christmas cards and there are only a few days left...


I can relate!!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I send out nearly 100 Christmas cards every year under the supervision of Mrs. Ten and always have them in the mail by Dec 5th. Not this year. I just don't feel like it. I'm going to get a ration of grief, but I'm skipping the cards this year.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My family always tries to get christmas cards and letters out by early december, but it never happens. we end up going with a chinese years news theme, cuz we send them out so late.

This year we are going green, which means mom wants me to send it through email.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> My family always tries to get christmas cards and letters out by early december, but it never happens. we end up going with a chinese years news theme, cuz we send them out so late.
> 
> This year we are going green, which means mom wants me to send it through email.


I've been green for 3 years now. Just didn't call it that. 

For the last 3 years, I've created a slide show Christmas card with my photos set to Christmas music. I email it along with a long letter. It usually takes me around 3 month, off and on, to design it and select all the components.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Back on topic....You know it's Christmas season when Jim plays "Father Christmas" by the Kinks at full volume repeatedly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Back on topic....You know it's Christmas season when Jim plays "Father Christmas" by the Kinks at full volume repeatedly.


_Father Christmas
Give us some money
We don't have time
For your silly toys_


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Back on topic....You know it's Christmas season when Jim plays "Father Christmas" by the Kinks at full volume repeatedly.


And have I? *YET?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe you will when I get some presents wrapped and under the tree.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Maybe you will when I get some presents wrapped and under the tree.


We need another mini-stocking. For Pippin. BUT ONLY ONE!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Father Christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

And I know you heard me singing "Angels we Have Heard on High" in the shower yesterday.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

....you get a new catalog(s) every day from businesses that you've never heard of, never done business with, and would never order something from.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess it's a sign of our times when only irritating things remind us that it is the Christmas season? I thought I'd be different and post something positive in this thread but then realized that I was stumped.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I guess it's a sign of our times when only irritating things remind us that it is the Christmas season? I thought I'd be different and post something positive in this thread but then realized that I was stumped.


Let me think....I guess, for the most part, people are a bit more friendly around this time of year. Well, except for the ones who trampled that WalMart worker to death and then kept right on shopping.

I tried.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> Let me think....I guess, for the most part, people are a bit more friendly around this time of year. Well, except for the ones who trampled that WalMart worker to death and then kept right on shopping.
> 
> I tried.


Lol. Laughing and feeling a little sad at the same time.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

.....When it's time to buy the annual Star Trek Christmas ornament before Hallmark runs out.. One year I waited too long and had to buy it on E-bay.  We always get the ship (this year it is the U.S.S. Reliant from Wrath of Khan) but the communicator was just way too cute so we had to get both. Now if we could get the tree past the 'lights and garland' stage, we'd  be good...


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

...there's a new Hess Truck commercial on TV.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

...you get those stupid little calendar fridge magnets from 10 different insurance/Realtor guys.  Does anybody really use those?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I guess it's a sign of our times when only irritating things remind us that it is the Christmas season? I thought I'd be different and post something positive in this thread but then realized that I was stumped.


I want to start a movement to make Christmas like the Olympics: we only celebrate it every four years. Then I might get excited about it. Every year is too much. It comes around too fast.

L


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

...they start running the movie "A Christmas Story" on TV over and over and over and over and over...you get my point!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

....fruitcake appears in the grocery story. And fresh cranberries are available! And there is usually a pile of snow boots and gloves in the mud room.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Back on topic....You know it's Christmas season when Jim plays "Father Christmas" by the Kinks at full volume repeatedly.


You inspired me to play my Elvis Christmas album. Here's my fave.

Well, it's Christmas time pretty baby
And the snow is falling on the ground
Well, it's Christmas time pretty baby
And the snow is falling down
Well you be a real good little girl
Santa Claus is back in town
Got no sleigh with reindeer
No sack on my back
You're gonna see me comin' in a big black caddilac



Wannabe said:


> ....you get a new catalog(s) every day from businesses that you've never heard of, never done business with, and would never order something from.


And then they tell you it's your final catalog and if you don't order, they won't send you another one.



kim said:


> ...you get those stupid little calendar fridge magnets from 10 different insurance/Realtor guys. Does anybody really use those?


They're great for holding the grandkids artwork on the fridge door.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I guess it's a sign of our times when only irritating things remind us that it is the Christmas season? I thought I'd be different and post something positive in this thread but then realized that I was stumped.


I posted something positive. I love that song.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I posted something positive. I love that song.


Uh....ok. The one by the Kinks? Sorry, I thought you were just singing it to bug LR. You get holiday positivity points then


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Now if we could get the tree past the 'lights and garland' stage, we'd be good...


*I haven't even gotten that far yet nor have I even taken a pic of DD for Christmas cards. I asked my girlfriend today if I could "borrow" her tree so I could at least do the cards *


----------

